# 2x 600w in cool tubes with two shelves of 6/9 or so plants each vert?



## coreywebster (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey hey everyone.

So my room has been dismantled and probably wont be back up for a while, So my cool tubes and other things are sat doing nothing.
My friend who also grows has recently moved and no longer has the space he used to. He was running 4x 600w hps horizontal in an old stone cottage and probably covered 2m X 2m. Now he has a 1m square tent as he doesn't have the room and is using 1 x 600w hps.
I was thinking of lending him my veg tent which is 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m and gifting him 2 off my cool tubes. The idea would be to help him maximize his space/yield, so I figured I could sort him out with some of my redundant gear.
I'm thinking he could use 2 600w in cool tubes vertically, have two shelves on 3 of the walls of the tent with maybe 2/3 plants on each shelf per wall. I know a lot of you vert guys/gals use trellis but I was thinking of just rotating the plants every day. They would be fairly close to the cool tube so the penetration should make it through all the plant.
I know that's probably not the most productive way of going vert and maximizing space but its got to be more productive than horizontal with only one 600.
Just thought I would run it past some of you folks and see what you thought and if anyone else does similar.

Feel free to chime in or link any grows.
Cheers!

BTW he grows in Coco, I don't think that will change, he wont or cant spend any extra money.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 16, 2016)

I rotated these plants around a vertical light so yes it will work. Cool tubes, especially in tight places work well but you're sure draw criticism here for mentioning them. These are in 2 gal pots of straight coco fed with 1 part floranova


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 16, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I rotated these plants around a vertical light so yes it will work. Cool tubes, especially in tight places work well but you're sure draw criticism here for mentioning them. These are in 2 gal pots of straight coco fed with 1 part floranova


Cheers Craig. lol I would of thought with a small tent as my mate has cool tubes are ideal. Ive run 3 in a line horizontal for some years and although they have some probs with shitty reflector giving a lesser footprint it seems a logical choice for Vert without reflectors. Appreciate you chipping in and sharing those pics. I like what I see and I feel a bit more confident helping out my mate and getting him to put them to good use again.
That second picture is especially lush and just what I was looking to see, a fine example!
Cheers.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 16, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I rotated these plants around a vertical light so yes it will work. Cool tubes, especially in tight places work well but you're sure draw criticism here for mentioning them. These are in 2 gal pots of straight coco fed with 1 part floranova


No led recommendation? you trying to burn in hell? 

Hey @Evil-Mobo look what nutes


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 19, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> No led recommendation? you trying to burn in hell?
> 
> Hey @Evil-Mobo look what nutes


LED and vertical growing lol. It could be done but to fork over the thousands of dollars in light costs...I couldn't do it. I mean you'd be making a circle from square panels trying to do what 1 HID bulb does. I'm trying to embrace LED but I'm not dropping that much $ only to have the next gen eclipse what I just bought...kinda like a laptop or tv 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 22, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Cheers Craig. lol I would of thought with a small tent as my mate has cool tubes are ideal. Ive run 3 in a line horizontal for some years and although they have some probs with shitty reflector giving a lesser footprint it seems a logical choice for Vert without reflectors. Appreciate you chipping in and sharing those pics. I like what I see and I feel a bit more confident helping out my mate and getting him to put them to good use again.
> That second picture is especially lush and just what I was looking to see, a fine example!
> Cheers.


I found a few more pics of plants I rotated in front of a 1000 watt vertical. I'm in my room every day so these were moved one or more times every day. Doing this causes the fan leaves to reach out 12" or more from the stem giving an oddball look to the plant at times. I don't clip fans until 2 weeks or so from harvest and this lighting setup will produce some big elephant ears, sometimes nearly a solid wall of fan leaves but don't fret, have patience and see it through. Energy production/photosynthesis is what keeps the plant thriving. Increasing the green surface area is your goal, the buds will fatten up using energy captured by these leaves. Cutting the fans to get the light "inside the plant to the buds" is in my opinion detrimental to the plant and hinders production. I am using a wire fence this time and some the fan leaves on a Tangerine Dream are 9 freaking inches across


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 22, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I don't clip fans until 2 weeks or so from harvest
> Energy production/photosynthesis is what keeps the plant thriving. Increasing the green surface area is your goal, the buds will fatten up using energy captured by these leaves. Cutting the fans to get the light "inside the plant to the buds" is in my opinion detrimental to the plant and hinders production.


couldn't agree with you more Craig! The leaves are there for a reason. When we lose them to deficiencies or burn our plants just cant pack on the weight they want to at the rate they want, overall production is slowed down.
The one time I missed a watering I lost all my big leaf and noticed a massive increase in small leaf(they grew in size not number), presumably to make up for the lost solar panels and take over as the only option the plant had to continue growing.

Do you recall the yield of that plant in the last pic?

Nice pictures again!


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 22, 2016)

I had 4 of those plants in 2 gal coco. The strain was from my first grow. A male blueberry pollinated Ambrosia from Jordan of the Isle. I planted 8 and 4 females grew, they were same type of plant almost to the stem. Untrainable and stiff as rebar. I got 10oz dried and cured from 4 plants. Not impressive but the plants were the first coco / vertical I grew. I mentioned fan leaves reaching out over 12" from the stem, these were them.


----------

